# It's going to be a girl!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We found out last week that my wife and I will be having a girl! She is due around the beginning of the year.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> We found out last week that my wife and I will be having a girl! She is due around the beginning of the year.


Congrats man!!!! Awesome!!!

I am having a boy .... any day now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Any names yet?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to you as well!!

We are working on the names, not sure just yet. What is in a name? A lot apparently!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is awesome Aaron!!!! Congratulations to you both!!! Is this your first?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow another life changing event! Congratulations! -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations indeed, there is nothing like it I understand. May I suggest Catherine as a name, you could call her 'Catty' for short ... though my personal favourite is Amy, as it means beloved.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> We found out last week that my wife and I will be having a girl! She is due around the beginning of the year.


Congrats man!!!! Awesome!!!

I am having a boy .... any day now.
[/quote]

Mate, well done to you too, any names there?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome Aaron!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

congrats Aaron.. that's awesome...







the misses and I have 2 wild boys...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody! This will be our second girl. This will certainly be an estrogen filled house!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Girls are great, I have 3 and they and my 2 sons have given me 9 girl and 3 male grand kids. Awesome 
Philly.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

congrats Aaron


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

contratz! i got ur sticket BTW, its amazing







thanks


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations. We look forward to seeing you on-line in the middle of the night, typing with one hand and bottle feeding with the other.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations! You have to make a micro slingshot and give it to her on her birthday...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Aaron congratulations to your wife and yourself have 2 boy would love a girl


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrads Aaron Will this be your first.I had 4 boys of my own but raised 8 boys and a girl.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations to you both Aaron! Boys are cool but there is nothing like Daddy's girl!







Flatband


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Congratulations! You have to make a micro slingshot and give it to her on her birthday...


I second this motion! May I suggest one of Darrell's wonderful Pickle-Forks?


----------

